# OSU athletic director slams HUGE coach salaries in "AMATEUR" college football



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 7, 2018)

The players who actually do the work and draw the fans are told "sorry kid but since it's an amateur sport we can only give you a $20,000 a year scholarship."  Then they pay the coaches 8 million a year!!!



> Ohio State AD sounds off on ‘ridiculous’ salaries paid to Nick Saban, Jimbo Fisher
> 
> feb 6 2018 Ohio State AD sounds off on ‘ridiculous’ salaries paid to Nick Saban, Jimbo Fisher
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackson (Feb 7, 2018)

And free tutors.  They usually are not the brightest bunch.  Love football, but let's be real.


----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2018)

So? If it weren't for those coaches, those players would not have a chance to move forward and make millions themselves.

Talk to the NCAA. They set the ''rules''.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 7, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> The players who actually do the work and draw the fans are told "sorry kid but since it's an amateur sport we can only give you a $20,000 a year scholarship."  Then they pay the coaches 8 million a year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The players do get paid. They get a free education. And guess what, when that player graduates the fans will still show up. Im sure the fans of Alabama  think Nick Saban is worth his salary. I am also sure the fans at LSU wish he was still there.

The reality is college football fans show up to support their team, and the individual players are less important than the coach.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

College football is just another form of slavery~ Eric Cartman


----------



## Jackson (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> College football is just another form of slavery~ Eric Cartman


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 8, 2018)

Kat said:


> So? If it weren't for those coaches, those players would not have a chance to move forward and make millions themselves.



Are you trying to be funny???  Even at the top football schools maybe 1 kid 50 makes money in the pros.  

Pay the kids NOW!!


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 8, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> The players do get paid. They get a free education. And guess what, when that player graduates the fans will still show up. Im sure the fans of Alabama  think Nick Saban is worth his salary. I am also sure the fans at LSU wish he was still there.
> 
> .



Hey einstein.  It's an amateur sport.  Why is anyone paid?  THINK


----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2018)

They do. Think. They get an education, a place to live...many more perks.

I am okay with it if it was decided to start giving them monetary perks as well. But it is asinine what the AD of OS had to say.
I can't help it if he is scared Urban may want the same.............Oh.......what is HE paid??

Urban Meyer's contract: More years, much more money


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2018)

Kat said:


> They do. Think. They get an education, a place to live...many more perks.
> 
> I am okay with it if it was decided to start giving them monetary perks as well. But it is asinine what the AD of OS had to say.
> I can't help it if he is scared Urban may want the same.............Oh.......what is HE paid??
> ...


What is Sabin's salary?


----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > They do. Think. They get an education, a place to live...many more perks.
> ...




It's more than Meyer's .......have to go hunt it up.

From last year..........plus I think he got a bonus for winning the NC.

Alabama Approves Contract Extension for Nick Saban Worth $65 Million


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2018)

Whoa!  Y'know, I figure after $10 mil, it's just a number.  What is the difference between $10 mil and $65 mil.  Hard to spend it all.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 8, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > The players do get paid. They get a free education. And guess what, when that player graduates the fans will still show up. Im sure the fans of Alabama  think Nick Saban is worth his salary. I am also sure the fans at LSU wish he was still there.
> ...



Free education is a form of payment. I know this because I had an athletic scholarship in college. I picked up a check from the financial aid office and signed it over at the registrars office. If it’s not a form of payment, what would you call it? DUMBASS! Sorry you didn’t have the opportunity to attend a institution of higher learner. I’m sure it would have benefited you.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 8, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > So? If it weren't for those coaches, those players would not have a chance to move forward and make millions themselves.
> ...



Nope, you’re out of touch and flat out wrong. 


ShootSpeeders said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > So? If it weren't for those coaches, those players would not have a chance to move forward and make millions themselves.
> ...



Wrong again! Alabama puts at least 5 players into the pros every year, and they are not alone. Many of the top football schools have multiple players drafted per year. Once drafted those players will receive a minimum $40k signing bonus, but likely much higher, first rounders will get a million plus bonus. First year salary is over $300,000. You are so clueless.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 8, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> The players who actually do the work and draw the fans are told "sorry kid but since it's an amateur sport we can only give you a $20,000 a year scholarship."  Then they pay the coaches 8 million a year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fans show up because they are an alumnus, students, parents or lifelong supporters/boosters, and when the left guard graduates, they will still show up. The school invest in the stadium, promotion, equipment, and salaries for the coaches and support staff. If it were about the player, leagues like the USFL would take kids out of high school and pay them to,play, instead of taking the throw away from the NFL and then going out of business.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> The players who actually do the work and draw the fans are told "sorry kid but since it's an amateur sport we can only give you a $20,000 a year scholarship."  Then they pay the coaches 8 million a year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What gets me is coaches are allowed to sign huge contracts with athletic footwear companies and the players have to wear them whether they like them or not

Colleges will make money off of selling jerseys with a players name and number on it......but a player can't even accept a free pizza


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > The players who actually do the work and draw the fans are told "sorry kid but since it's an amateur sport we can only give you a $20,000 a year scholarship."  Then they pay the coaches 8 million a year!!!
> ...



What is the value of the education they get?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 8, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > The players do get paid. They get a free education. And guess what, when that player graduates the fans will still show up. Im sure the fans of Alabama  think Nick Saban is worth his salary. I am also sure the fans at LSU wish he was still there.
> ...



The athletes are not paid, Einstein.   Amateur sports does no mean that nobody gets paid.   The coaches for the Olympics get paid.  So do the other staff members for every athletic event.  The word "amateur" only applies to the athletes.

As for who does the work, you might rethink that too.  Nick Saban has won 5 National Championships during his time at the University of Alabama.  He has done that with 2 different Defensive Coordinators, 4 different Offensive Coordinators, and 4 different QBs.  The one constant?  Nick Saban.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 8, 2018)

The problem is that people look at a number for the salary and do not see what a winning head coach brings to the school.

The University of Alabama football graduation rate is better than the national average for all students, not just athletes. The Crimson Tide has a graduation rate of 84%. The national average for all college students is 59%.

As for the coaches pay, it has been a profitable venture. Coach Saban was hired in 2007 for $4 million (not all of that comes from the school). Alabama is one of the top 10 most profitable college football programs in the nation. The last figure I was was for the 2015 or 2016 season. The University made $46 million in profit from the football program. Since Saban has been at Alabama, out-of-state enrollment has grown by leaps and bounds.

Is Nick Saban underpaid at more than $11 million this season?
" And the university is on a roll every bit as much as its football team. In 2006, the year before Saban arrived, Alabama reports it had an incoming freshman class of 4,404 students (2,926 in-state and 1,478 out of state). This fall’s incoming class, the school says, is 7,407 students (2,406 in-state and 5,001 out of state).

Alabama ensures the quality of much of its student body the same way that Saban ensures the competitiveness of his football team — with aggressive recruiting and liberal offers of scholarships. Alabama reports 41% of its incoming class scored 30 or higher on the ACT (versus 13% in 2006) while 34% had a GPA of 4.0 or higher in high school (versus 17% in 2006)."


Overpaid?   Considering that only part of his salary actually comes directly from the University, the increase in enrollment (especially for out-of-state student), the profitability of the football program, and the extra money paid to the University every time they play in the SEC Championship, win the SEC Championship, make the playoffs, make the national championship game and win the national championship game, Nick Saban is underpaid.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 8, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> The players who actually do the work and draw the fans are told "sorry kid but since it's an amateur sport we can only give you a $20,000 a year scholarship."  Then they pay the coaches 8 million a year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the rest of the students PAY $20,000 a year for their education and consider it money well spent.   And all of their professors are paid.  None as much as the head coach.  But considering what that coach does, that makes sense.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 9, 2018)

Kat said:


> They do. Think. They get an education, a place to live...many more perks.


  Name one college player who is paid 5 million $ a year.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 9, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Free education is a form of payment. I know this because I had an athletic scholarship in college. I picked up a check from the financial aid office and signed it over at the registrars office. If it’s not a form of payment, what would you call it? DUMBASS! Sorry you didn’t have the opportunity to attend a institution of higher learner. I’m sure it would have benefited you.



 institution of higher learner.??? And then you call me stupid.  HAHAHA


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 9, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> What is the value of the education they get?



They don't get an education.  Playing big time college football is a full time job.


----------



## mdk (Feb 9, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> College football is just another form of slavery~ Eric Cartman



Stu-dent ATH-O-LEETS


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 9, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> And the rest of the students PAY $20,000 a year for their education and consider it money well spent.   And all of their professors are paid.  None as much as the head coach.  But considering what that coach does, that makes sense.



Does the NFL pay coaches 200 times what the players get?  THINK


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 9, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > What is the value of the education they get?
> ...




You just keep opening your mouth and I’ll keep stuffing your foot in it. Over 75% of players from big time college football schools graduate.
More and more college football players are graduating, but only at bigger schools
When it comes to big-time college football, more and more of the athletes are completing their degrees and graduating. But that same trend is not seen at lower levels.
The NCAA released federal graduation rate data showing that in 2009, 63% of FBS football players and 62% of FCS football players would go on to graduate. In 2017, those rates were up to 78% and 76% respectively. In FBS, the graduation rate was relatively unchanged in the seven years previous to 2009, ranging from 63% to 67%.


----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2018)

Who are we to judge what another earns? I am not about to judge and tell anyone in this thread that they make too much money, and should not. How arrogant.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 9, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > They do. Think. They get an education, a place to live...many more perks.
> ...



They get an education.  That was what they said.

Name one coach that got paid $5 million a year when he had only coached at the college level for 4 years.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 9, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> The players who actually do the work and draw the fans are told "sorry kid but since it's an amateur sport we can only give you a $20,000 a year scholarship."  Then they pay the coaches 8 million a year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*College Is a Playstation for Degenerate Richkids*

If bimbos were given "scholarships" to perform at university-owned strip clubs, would you support their demand to get paid for their work?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 9, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > What is the value of the education they get?
> ...



Really?  You could check with Barrett Jones.  He started for 4 years at Alabama and graduated Summa Cum Laude (4.0GPA).   Oh, and he was part of a team that won 3 National Championships.  Barrett started at a different position on the O-Line for each.

The graduation rate for the Crimson Tide football team is 84%.   The national average graduation rate for all students is 59%.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 9, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Free education is a form of payment. I know this because I had an athletic scholarship in college. I picked up a check from the financial aid office and signed it over at the registrars office. If it’s not a form of payment, what would you call it? DUMBASS! Sorry you didn’t have the opportunity to attend a institution of higher learner. I’m sure it would have benefited you.
> ...



We call you stupid for a variety of reasons.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 9, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > They don't get an education.  Playing big time college football is a full time job.
> ...



HAHAHA.  One instance out of  millions doesn't prove anything, you fool.  And besides teachers at college are told to "help" the star athletes.  For all we know, jones can't even read.  THINK


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 9, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > institution of higher learner.??? And then you call me stupid.  HAHAHA
> ...



At least i got enough brains to know if i'm male or female.  You trannies haven't figured that out yet.  HAHAHA


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 9, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



Can't read?  And graduated Cumma Sum Laude?    You really are an idiot.   But one more tidbit about him.  He competed in Scrabble tournaments as well.  Tough to do when you can't read.

Admit it, you are grasping at straws.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 9, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



WTF?   Now I am a trannie?   Wow.  When you lose an argument, you really go down in flames, don't you?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 9, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



You are pathetic.   You quoted my post and added the drivel about "One instance out of millions...".

But you intentionally deleted the second part of my post.  You know, the one that said _"The graduation rate for the Crimson Tide football team is 84%. The national average graduation rate for all students is 59%."_?

I guess being dishonest when you are losing is ok though, huh?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 9, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Can't read?  And graduated Cumma Sum Laude?    You really are an idiot.   But one more tidbit about him.  He competed in Scrabble tournaments as well.  Tough to do when you can't read.
> Admit it, you are grasping at straws.



COMPETED in   scrabble tournaments??  HAHAHA.  Anybody can compete.  Did he win.?  I mean other than a participation trophy.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 9, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> But you intentionally deleted the second part of my post.  You know, the one that said _"The graduation rate for the Crimson Tide football team is 84%. The national average graduation rate for all students is 59%."_?



Graduation rates are whatever the school says.  THINK


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 10, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Can't read?  And graduated Cumma Sum Laude?    You really are an idiot.   But one more tidbit about him.  He competed in Scrabble tournaments as well.  Tough to do when you can't read.
> ...



If he can't read, he isn't going to compete.   He placed pretty high in at least one major tourney.  I'll find out how high.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 10, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > But you intentionally deleted the second part of my post.  You know, the one that said _"The graduation rate for the Crimson Tide football team is 84%. The national average graduation rate for all students is 59%."_?
> ...



So you think they will risk their accreditation by lying?  When the documentation is available.    Don't be daft.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 10, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> The players who actually do the work and draw the fans are told "sorry kid but since it's an amateur sport we can only give you a $20,000 a year scholarship."  Then they pay the coaches 8 million a year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In 2016 the OSU athletic dept made $152 million.   Does the AD think that would happen without the best talent coaching?   

And part of that was $33 million in donations.   Does he think that would happen if the football program was losing?

Ohio State made $57.1 million on Licensing/Rights fees.  YOu have to win to get that kind of revenue coming in.  If he thinks he can recruit and win with a no name coach, let him try it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 10, 2018)

So the university recruits a kid, tells them they will pay for the kids education, teach them how to play a sport, the kid agrees that he will not be paid cash but in the form of an education and this is now not a good deal for a the student who may not have a way to college to begin with?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 10, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> So the university recruits a kid, tells them they will pay for the kids education, teach them how to play a sport, the kid agrees that he will not be paid cash but in the form of an education and this is now not a good deal for a the student who may not have a way to college to begin with?



Exactly!


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 10, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> So the university recruits a kid, tells them they will pay for the kids education, teach them how to play a sport, the kid agrees that he will not be paid cash but in the form of an education and this is now not a good deal for a the student who may not have a way to college to begin with?



Hey einstein.  Everyone agrees the kids are paid SOMETHING.  But it's nothing like what the coaches are paid.  Is it that way in the NFL?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 10, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


*Detention, Not Retention*

The way the colleges have degraded everything, a degree is nothing to be proud of.  Proof of how unnatural this system is, in my day the rulers had to threaten students with death in Vietnam if they didn't hide away in college, sucking their thumbs and living like slackers who were afraid to grow up.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 10, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...


*The Chinese Bound Girls' Feet, Academics Bind Young Minds*

That's the way the narrow-minded products of coolie colleges "think," that the exception disproves the rule.  Their mind-atrophying professors know full well that perfectionism leads to paralysis.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 10, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So the university recruits a kid, tells them they will pay for the kids education, teach them how to play a sport, the kid agrees that he will not be paid cash but in the form of an education and this is now not a good deal for a the student who may not have a way to college to begin with?
> ...



The NFL is not an amateur sports organization.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 10, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



It depends on the degree.   Major in Liberal Arts or Art History, and it isn't worth much.  Major in Accounting or Finance?  Much more valuable.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 10, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So the university recruits a kid, tells them they will pay for the kids education, teach them how to play a sport, the kid agrees that he will not be paid cash but in the form of an education and this is now not a good deal for a the student who may not have a way to college to begin with?
> ...



So you just want to pay the coaches for an education? Don’t think you will attract talent that way. THINK!


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 10, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



This idiot thinks "amateur sport" means even the coaches and staff are not paid.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 10, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So the university recruits a kid, tells them they will pay for the kids education, teach them how to play a sport, the kid agrees that he will not be paid cash but in the form of an education and this is now not a good deal for a the student who may not have a way to college to begin with?
> ...



And all this time I thought you were a capitalist.   When did you start to favor socialism?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 10, 2018)

So the AD at Ohio State doesn't like the high salaries of head coaches?   Sounds like jealousy to me.

Here is someone who is in a better position to judge the situation:
Alabama chancellor says Nick Saban is best investment in university history
"One of the most intriguing parts is when Keteyian interviews Alabama chancellor Dr. Robert Witt, who was the president of the university when Saban was hired in 2007. He asks if Saban, who makes over $5.5 million a year, is worth his paycheck.

*“Nick Saban’s the best financial investment this university has ever made,” he said. “We have made an investment that’s been returned many fold.”*

Alabama’s athletic department’s revenue has increased by 112% since Saban was hired, and last year returned $4 million to the school in the form of academic scholarships, according to _60 Minutes_."


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 10, 2018)

Kat said:


> They do. Think. They get an education, a place to live...many more perks.
> 
> I am okay with it if it was decided to start giving them monetary perks as well. But it is asinine what the AD of OS had to say.
> I can't help it if he is scared Urban may want the same.............Oh.......what is HE paid??
> ...


They do not get the full cost of schooling which is pretty sad considering what they bring to the University. I have to think about Curtis Enous as he had to sit out his final bowl game because some one bought him a suit to wear at the Heisman ceromoney. I worked with his mother at the state. For all he did for his college a simple cheap suite should not be to much to ask. I do not think they should be given millions but enough to live off of while at school at least!


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 10, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> This idiot thinks "amateur sport" means even the coaches and staff are not paid.



That's what amateur is supposed to mean.  THINK, you miserable tranny.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 10, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> They do not get the full cost of schooling which is pretty sad considering what they bring to the University. I have to think about Curtis Enous as he had to sit out his final bowl game because some one bought him a suit to wear at the Heisman ceromoney. I worked with his mother at the state. For all he did for his college a simple cheap suite should not be to much to ask. I do not think they should be given millions but enough to live off of while at school at least!



If the coaches get millions, why shouldn't the star players?  THINK


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 10, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > This idiot thinks "amateur sport" means even the coaches and staff are not paid.
> ...



You ignorant wretch.   Amateur sports means the athletes are amateurs.  That is all.   As I said before, the coaches, trainers and staff at the Olympics are all paid.

You really are clueless.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 10, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > They do not get the full cost of schooling which is pretty sad considering what they bring to the University. I have to think about Curtis Enous as he had to sit out his final bowl game because some one bought him a suit to wear at the Heisman ceromoney. I worked with his mother at the state. For all he did for his college a simple cheap suite should not be to much to ask. I do not think they should be given millions but enough to live off of while at school at least!
> ...



If college players get paid, it won't be like the NFL where the stars make more.  It will be more like a stipend.  And even across the board.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 11, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> You ignorant wretch.   Amateur sports means the athletes are amateurs.  That is all.   As I said before, the coaches, trainers and staff at the Olympics are all paid.
> .



Hey einstein.  Many of the athletes at the olympics are professionals. It's no longer an amateur sport.   How can you be so ignorant as not to know that.?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 11, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > You ignorant wretch.   Amateur sports means the athletes are amateurs.  That is all.   As I said before, the coaches, trainers and staff at the Olympics are all paid.
> ...



Yes, they have professionals now.  But the coaches and staff have always been paid.  You should have known that if you are going to pretend to be versed in the topic.

The reason I brought up the Olympics is because of your incredibly ignorant comment showing you think the coaches of amateur athletes are supposed to be amateurs too.  They aren't.

And yes, the coaches do make big money.   If you have skills and knowledge, why would you give them away?  If you want your school to pay a coach no more than the professors at the school, go right ahead.  Your football program can have 3 or 4 wins a year and be a financial drain.  If you want a quality program, you hire a quality coach.   Ohio State did that and the program became one of the most profitable in the nation.  The football program not only pays for itself, it puts millions into the general scholarship fund available to all students.

The University of Alabama hired a quality coach and it has paid huge dividends.  As the quote I posted says, a former UA president and current Chancellor says hiring Nick Saban is the best money ever spent at Alabama.  I have also shown the facts that show Saban's impact has had a huge effect on many areas of the school.  Enrollment is up.  Revenues are up.  SAT scores for incoming freshmen are up.  Donations are up.  Graduation rates for the football players are up.  

What is the downside?   One AD is whining?   Let him whine.   We'll take the money, the championship trophies, the improved average SAT scores and the higher graduation rates.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 11, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> [
> 
> The reason I brought up the Olympics is because of your incredibly ignorant comment showing you think the coaches of amateur athletes are supposed to be amateurs too.  They aren't.
> 
> .



And i'm right about that.  Coaches should NOT be paid in amateur sports anymore than the athletes should be.  I realize that is not how it's done and that needs to change.

The real answer is to end sports programs at colleges.  College is for learning not entertainment.  No sports and no liberal arts nonsense either.  College should  teach STEM only.  THINK


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 11, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



They already get per diem from the university, it isn’t much however it is more than those that actually pay for an education.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 11, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Jeez, you have become a real jerk lately.   Not long ago you were excited about the Big10s bowl season.  Now you want to kill it all?

Luckily, you don't get a say in the matter.  The boosters who donate money to the universities want football to continue.  The power programs are making money from athletics.   The fact that you and some AD don't like the coaches making so much money is laughable.  Those high paid coaches why WHY their programs are doing so well.

And the idea that amateur athletics should have amateur coaches is ridiculous.  Unless you are talking Little League, the coaches and trainers in almost all amateur athletics are paid.  You expect knowledgeable coaches who can motivate athletes to do it for nothing?  Don't be daft.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 11, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I notice you keep ignoring all the positives of having a quality head coach, which results in a winning program.  I guess that ruins your argument, doesn't it?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> So the university recruits a kid, tells them they will pay for the kids education, teach them how to play a sport, the kid agrees that he will not be paid cash but in the form of an education and this is now not a good deal for a the student who may not have a way to college to begin with?



So the university recruits a kid, makes millions upon millions of dollars through his work for the college's sports program, sells merchandise using the kid's name and likeness, college sports is a multi-billion dollar industry, coaches make millions, but by labeling the kids 'amateur', the college can avoid actually paying the student.  They get scholarships?  That's great.  That doesn't come close to matching what the star athletes, the kids at the big schools, bring in in money for their universities.  But, because they are 'amateur' athletes, they don't get paid based on their value; they don't get paid at all.

I don't mind college coaches getting paid.  They help bring in big bucks to their schools.  I just find the idea that college athletes can't be paid because of some sort of 'integrity of the game' rationale to be a load of BS.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So the university recruits a kid, tells them they will pay for the kids education, teach them how to play a sport, the kid agrees that he will not be paid cash but in the form of an education and this is now not a good deal for a the student who may not have a way to college to begin with?
> ...



I agree, they should all be allowed to go pro at 18, skip college if they want, they are wasting their money making years. The NFL should just start drafting high school students.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So the university recruits a kid, tells them they will pay for the kids education, teach them how to play a sport, the kid agrees that he will not be paid cash but in the form of an education and this is now not a good deal for a the student who may not have a way to college to begin with?
> ...



I agree that there should be some way to pay the college students.  My son made money while he was in school and on a scholarship.  His was an academic scholarship and he made money doing research in his field.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Why should they have to skip college?  Why can't colleges simply pay their student athletes if those athletes are bringing a bunch of revenue to the school?


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



If you are going to pay, then why go to college. You can make more in the pros, then you would have millions to go to college later. Just skip the college and make the big money.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



The vast majority of college athletes do not go pro.  There is a limited amount of space in the professional leagues.

That's not even the point, though.  Some colleges make a lot of money off of their athletes.  Why shouldn't those athletes get paid if they are going to bring in so much revenue?


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I have no issue with it, I think they shouldn’t be forced to play college before they can go pro, it’s not fair to limit a person’s income. So, pay them for college but allow the good players to go pro out of the gate.


----------



## my2¢ (Feb 11, 2018)

The situation reminds me of this video of the Connecticut basketball coach answering a question about his huge salary. 

​What I dislike is that lack of freedom players have to transfer schools meanwhile coaches go their own way all the time.


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 11, 2018)

my2¢ said:


> The situation reminds me of this video of the Connecticut basketball coach answering a question about his huge salary.
> 
> ​What I dislike is that lack of freedom players have to transfer schools meanwhile coaches go their own way all the time.



Does team revenue pay to build and maintain the stadium?  If not, then the 12 million the school allegedly profits is BS.


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 11, 2018)

Many universities own very profitable patents.  If football players are paid, shouldn't the students who contribute to those patents also be paid?


----------



## my2¢ (Feb 11, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> > The situation reminds me of this video of the Connecticut basketball coach answering a question about his huge salary.
> ...



It is a public college and so that's up to the state's Board of Regents, I can only guess that the men's and women's basketball programs supports the stadium.  Unlike professional teams that threaten to leave if a new facility isn't provided to them every 20 years, the college teams are stuck with what they have.  I looked up Connecticut's arena and it was built 28 years ago for $28 million.  That video was uploaded back in 2009 and so that $12 million must have grown a good bit since then, yet they're still playing in the same old place. 

Not sure of the update and maintenance cost.  The team's a money producer that probably not only supports the facility but also the facilities used by other non-income producing sports such as woman's softball and such.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 11, 2018)

Part of the problem is that many colleges cannot afford a big name coach.  Without a top level head coach, they won't get the players.  If players are paid, is it a standard pay across the entire FBS roster, or would each school be able to bid on players?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 11, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> > The situation reminds me of this video of the Connecticut basketball coach answering a question about his huge salary.
> ...



I only know for sure about Alabama.  Bryant Denny Stadium is owned and maintained by the university.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> Many universities own very profitable patents.  If football players are paid, shouldn't the students who contribute to those patents also be paid?



Are they not now?  

Each individual situation would have to be looked at, but if a student is part of the invention of something which goes on to be patented, then makes money, I would imagine they are legally entitled to a portion of the income.  Unless the students sign some sort of waiver going into whatever course/program the patent arises from, I don't see why they would not be paid.  I don't think you can get away with not paying an inventor because they are an 'amateur'.  

Is that sort of situation common?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I think that is about the NFL, rather than colleges.  The NFL has rules about how young players can enter the league.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Could be, I’m not sure either.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Part of the problem is that many colleges cannot afford a big name coach.  Without a top level head coach, they won't get the players.  If players are paid, is it a standard pay across the entire FBS roster, or would each school be able to bid on players?



That is a good question.  If pay is different for each school, it could make recruiting even more lopsided than it is now.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I looked it up.  Non-college players must wait 4 years after graduating high school (or the class they entered high school with graduates), college players have a few different possible scenarios for eligibility.

https://www.nflregionalcombines.com/Docs/Eligibility Rules.pdf


----------



## my2¢ (Feb 11, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> I only know for sure about Alabama.  Bryant Denny Stadium is owned and maintained by the university.



I don't know anything about Alabama.  With these salaries my wonder is how long before Bryant Denny Stadium becomes something like Hyundai Stadium and tradition getting tossed a bone by naming its turf Bryant Denny Field?


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 11, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> I only know for sure about Alabama.  Bryant Denny Stadium is owned and maintained by the university.



Your stadium cost hundreds of millions of 2018 dollars.  The last of a dozen expansions was $66 million 8 years ago.  Your stadium costs million of dollars per year to maintain.  But, it's owned by the university.  And, the university probably pays all these bills with taxpayer money, as well as the millions of dollar in free tuition for the football and other teams.

The football program itself probably nets the university millions of dollars per year, revenues minus the cost of operating the team, but without regard to all the other millions in the first paragraph.


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Are they not now?
> 
> Each individual situation would have to be looked at, but if a student is part of the invention of something which goes on to be patented, then makes money, I would imagine they are legally entitled to a portion of the income.  Unless the students sign some sort of waiver going into whatever course/program the patent arises from, I don't see why they would not be paid.  I don't think you can get away with not paying an inventor because they are an 'amateur'.
> 
> Is that sort of situation common?



E.g. in 2016, the University of California was granted 505 patents.  I've never heard of students being paid for their contributions, beyond free rides.  There's no legal entitlement for payment when you invent under the umbrella of someone else.  They own the patent, not you.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Are they not now?
> ...



I don't really know anything about patent law.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 11, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> And the idea that amateur athletics should have amateur coaches is ridiculous.  .



I'm typing this very slowly in the hopes you will understand. Amateur means no pay and that applies to players and coaches.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Why should they have to skip college?  Why can't colleges simply pay their student athletes if those athletes are bringing a bunch of revenue to the school?



Because that would be admitting college is just a minor league for the pros and fans don't follow minor leagues.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > And the idea that amateur athletics should have amateur coaches is ridiculous.  .
> ...



Amateur athletes are those who do not get paid for participating in their sports.  They can be amateur athletes even if their coaches are professional.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 11, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> .  If players are paid, is it a standard pay across the entire FBS roster, or would each school be able to bid on players?



Only a commy would ask that.  Ever hear of capitalism.?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Amateur athletes are those who do not get paid for participating in their sports.  They can be amateur athletes even if their coaches are professional.




Yes - that's how it's done and it makes no sense.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Many universities own very profitable patents.  If football players are paid, shouldn't the students who contribute to those patents also be paid?
> ...



It depends on the contract.   Many places fund the research in exchange for ownership of any patents.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > .  If players are paid, is it a standard pay across the entire FBS roster, or would each school be able to bid on players?
> ...



LMAO!!    You want the coaches to work for free and then have the audacity to post this comment?   Too funny!


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I only know for sure about Alabama.  Bryant Denny Stadium is owned and maintained by the university.
> ...



The football program does net millions of dollars for the university.  The expansions provide more ticket sales as part of that income.  The most recent itemized list I have seen showed revenues of $34 million from ticket sales alone.  The last figure I saw for money returned to the UA was almost $10 million returned to the university general fund.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > And the idea that amateur athletics should have amateur coaches is ridiculous.  .
> ...



No, it does not.  Amateur athletics only means the players are not paid.   Unless you would care to show a link for any major amateur athletic system which doesn't pay the coaches & staff.  Even the smallest athletic teams (swimming, rowing, cross country ect) pays the coaches and staff.  They are part of the University faculty.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 12, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Why should they have to skip college?  Why can't colleges simply pay their student athletes if those athletes are bringing a bunch of revenue to the school?
> ...



If you want to see it as NFL minor leagues, so be it.  But since, in the best situations, 10% to 12% make the pros, and most places having far less than that, college football is its own sporting event.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 12, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


*Fatcats Love Mice*

STEM is for suckers.  Spending years childishly and slavishly working without pay in college sets them up to be mercilessly exploited by the Low-IQ economic bullies who own and run corporations.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 12, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...


*A Seed Doesn't Grow in Sand*

Think.  Why should the talented be forced to sacrifice?  Business and society need them more than they need to become Cash Cows for Corporate Cowboys.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 12, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


*Plute Loot*

The rule of law is the law of the rulers.  Patent law is grand larceny by wolf investors against sheep inventors.


----------



## Slash (Feb 12, 2018)

Never heard of a student getting paid patent money for anything they come up with as a research student.   I have heard of some being hired on with the company that owns the patent (gatorade is a good example) after, but that's no different than great players in college being able to find NFL jobs.  

Also, who do you pay?  not many football teams make money, and lets be honest, of the ones that do, you can count a dozen players that really make a difference for them.  Do you not pay the female sports teams, or basically anything other than some football teams and mens basketball teams?   

Do you make the rest of the student athletes pay their own way?   I read where a division I football scholarship averages $46,000 a year.   THat's right where the XFL was.  That's more than AAA baseball, Development league NBA, or any other minor league football league comes close to paying.  

And I'm sure if you take that Alabama job, with Saban and his staff, their facilities, etc, you are much more likely to make it to the NFL, rather than playing in the FXFL, or whatever paying league you'd want to try out.


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 13, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> The football program does net millions of dollars for the university.  The expansions provide more ticket sales as part of that income.  The most recent itemized list I have seen showed revenues of $34 million from ticket sales alone.  The last figure I saw for money returned to the UA was almost $10 million returned to the university general fund.



The construction cost spread out over time, plus maintenance, probably exceeds $10million/year. It would be nice to see a brief, full accountability of costs and revenue.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 13, 2018)

BulletProof said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The football program does net millions of dollars for the university.  The expansions provide more ticket sales as part of that income.  The most recent itemized list I have seen showed revenues of $34 million from ticket sales alone.  The last figure I saw for money returned to the UA was almost $10 million returned to the university general fund.
> ...



As a public university, the financial information is available.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 15, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Education is essential in and of itself, STEM is crucial to the nation’s future, being a college student is not a job but rather the means to access a career. College students are not going to be paid to willingly gain the skills to benefit themselves and their families in the future. The idea that this makes them “slaves” is fucking asinine no matter how many times it is repeated here.


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 13, 2018)

ShootSpeeders said:


> The players who actually do the work and draw the fans are told "sorry kid but since it's an amateur sport we can only give you a $20,000 a year scholarship."  Then they pay the coaches 8 million a year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is certainly a disparity and poor Curtis Enos had to give up his bowl game because some one bought him a suit to where to the heisman show. He can not have a suite but coaches making millions. Seems wrong!


----------



## Unkotare (May 13, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...


.


----------



## Moonglow (May 13, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Gotta love capitalism...or indentured servitude...or economic slavery with a dose of pyramid building...primarily wage slavery also...


----------



## WinterBorn (May 13, 2018)

I agree we need to look at the rules for amateur athletics.  But the coaches salaries have nothing to do with those rules.   The coach is not an amateur.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 20, 2018)

If college student's labor is contributing to college revenue they should have choice of payment. Colleges could make it advantageous to sign for tuition as opposed to salary, or vice versa. 
Right now, it is easy and cheaper for the universities provide tuition, as tuition is a sunk cost. So they can say "We are waving your $35K/yr tuition in lieu of..."


----------



## WinterBorn (May 20, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> If college student's labor is contributing to college revenue they should have choice of payment. Colleges could make it advantageous to sign for tuition as opposed to salary, or vice versa.
> Right now, it is easy and cheaper for the universities provide tuition, as tuition is a sunk cost. So they can say "We are waving your $35K/yr tuition in lieu of..."



Tuition, books (no small amount), room & board (these athletes eat well), and the chance to become something.

Yeah, I think athletes should be getting some of the money.  But nothing huge and make it even across the board.

But that isn't the topic.  The topic is someone claiming the coaches salary has something to do with all that.  And one moron, the OP, claiming coaches of amateur athletics are also amateurs and should not be paid.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 21, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> But that isn't the topic. The topic is someone claiming the coaches salary has something to do with all that. And one moron, the OP, claiming coaches of amateur athletics are also amateurs and should not be paid.


 Free? haha! yeah right.  I am sure they could find someone with an extra 100 hours per week.


----------



## IM2 (May 21, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > If college student's labor is contributing to college revenue they should have choice of payment. Colleges could make it advantageous to sign for tuition as opposed to salary, or vice versa.
> ...



I think that we need  look at coaches like professors and the athletes get paid for doing work study at the same wages work study students are paid.


----------

